# Solved: Remote Desktop to Windows Domain Computer?



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am a Network Administrator, I have windows SBS Server 2003 Network with windows XP Clients...

Now I have both a beautifull MacBookPro 15.
I would like to remotely access the windows computer and server...as I did before with my Acer Aspire 6930G with windows 7....

I have Snow Leopard up to date and Apple Remote Desktop 3.2 installed (I also have VPN Tracker 5.4 for later to access from out of the office).

Anybody can help me here? Step by step? Already a tutorial for Snow Leopard? or even Leopard?

LuisTech


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/remote-desktop/default.mspx


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

wow thanks alot...I forgot completely about it...

beleive it or not I have worked with this when I had Leopard in my iMac at home...

One question, I love is the Apple Remote Desktop and how it organizes the computers and groups...

Is there a simlar program for the windows RDP? Or can I use ARD...with some speacial settings?

man I´m dieing to know..this is very usefull for me....


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

Squasman any suggestions?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not much of a Mac guy. I know just enough to help the people I work with that have to use them. I have a program on Windows that does what you want. I don't own a Mac so I wouldn't be able to help you with that.


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. ok thanks anyways...

anybody else? well I´ll be searching for alternative software..because I like to organize the computers I manage...
I got this great program for Wake On Lan...from ReadPixel...

ok, here waiting..
LuisTech


----------



## luisalvesnyde (Nov 9, 2008)

ok going to mark this as solved
thanks alot!


----------

